# iMac Tournesol...



## yul (28 Décembre 2009)

Salut,
J' ai un iMac Tournesol que j' ai débranché 4 jours le temps de quelques vacances. A mon retour il ne veux plus démarrer, pas de bruit, pas de vidéo, rien... Il fonctionnait à merveille avant les 4 jours. Je viens tous juste de faire un reset MPU et de changer la pile, mais pas mieux...
Quelqu'un peux t'il m' aider???


----------



## CDI (28 Décembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> J' ai un iMac Tournesol que j' ai débranché 4 jours le temps de quelques vacances. A mon retour il ne veux plus démarrer, pas de bruit, pas de vidéo, rien... Il fonctionnait à merveille avant les 4 jours. Je viens tous juste de faire un reset MPU et de changer la pile, mais pas mieux...
> Quelqu'un peux t'il m' aider???




Tu es sur que la pile est bonne ? Parce que c'est étrange, en général quand on le débranche il y a de forte chance que ce soit la pile.


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Soucis alim
Une petite tape sur l alu( le fond) et cela devrait repartir


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2009)

CDI a dit:


> Tu es sur que la pile est bonne ? Parce que c'est étrange, en général quand on le débranche il y a de forte chance que ce soit la pile.



Ben la pile est neuve... Donc celà devrait repartir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------

L' accu est t'il rechargé lorsque l' on l' achète neuf ????:mouais:


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Décembre 2009)

[/COLOR]L' accu est t'il rechargé lorsque l' on l' achète neuf ????:mouais:[/QUOTE]

Bien sur 

Sous tension l imac fait il un bruit ,genre "tic tic" au niveau arriere?


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2009)

Non...:mouais:


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Décembre 2009)

Je pensais a un problème alim, et la ce n est pas le cas


----------



## macmab (29 Décembre 2009)

yul a dit:


> Ben la pile est neuve... Donc celà devrait repartir...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------
> 
> L' accu est t'il rechargé lorsque l' on l' achète neuf ????:mouais:



c'est quoi comme modèle? 
j'ai le même problème avec mon G4 800mhz 17", après une coupure de courant de plusieurs heures, il refuse de démarrer. 
J'ai moi aussi changer la pile qui n'était plus assez puissante vu qu'elle était d'origine... mais rien. 
Il faut de toute façon suivre les procédures du manuel de répartion que tu peux télécharger ici: 
ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/imac.flatpanel.pdf 
j'espère que c'est autorisé de donner ce lien; il faut être patient car le fichier est gros.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> Je pensais a un problème alim, et la ce n est pas le cas




Cela peut très bien être un problème d'alim; mais pour le savoir il faut suivre la procèdure des tests du manuel. 

D'ailleurs peut être que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ici. 
Donc, après avoir fait tous les tests recommandé du manuel, il s'avère que mon alim est morte... pas de jus en bout bout du câble d'alim. Mais je ne sais pas ce qui est en cause dans l'alim. J'ai trouvé plein d'infos sur le net à ce sujet, mais le mieux est de la changer. 
Cela dit, comme on ne peut pas savoir si la carte mère est morte aussi, et qu'à priori ( corrigez moi si je dis une bêtise) sans courant, on ne peut pas savoir si la carte mère est défectueuse. 
J'ai demandé conseil sur le forum d'apple aux US et on me dit que je peux connecter une alim ATX à la place de la mienne pour tester la carte. Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment faire avec mon modèle? 
je ne voudrai pas griller quelque chose, tout ça me parait bien compliqué d'autant plus que les modèles d'alim sont tous spécifiques selon les modèles de tournesols... 

SVP qui peut m'aider?  merci


----------



## ben206stras (4 Janvier 2010)

Pour remplacer une alimentation d'un iMac 700 ou 800 MHz, il suffit d'avoir une alimentation dont le connecteur sur la carte mère est composé de 14 pins. Les alimentations avec connecteur 16 pins sont à l'usage des iMac 1Ghz et 1,25Ghz.La puissance (130 ou 160W) n'importe pas.

Lors de la construction les machines ont été fabriquées de manières spécifiques, mais l'alimentation est compatible entre les 700 et 800 Mhz.

A la sortie du connecteur d'alimentation 14 pins, la tension disponible à la plupart des connecteurs est 12V. Un seul délivre du 5V. La quasi-totalité des autres sont des fils GND. Il en reste un qui, lorsqu'il est mis à la masse déclenche le fonctionnement de l'alimentation.

Une petite précision, pour tous les iMac G4, la pile n'intervient en rien sur la capacité de démarrage de l'iMac. Le seul effet négatif est que la date n'est pas conservée et que des préférences systèmes de démarrage ne sont pas conservées.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




yul a dit:


> Salut,
> J' ai un iMac Tournesol que j' ai débranché 4 jours le temps de quelques vacances. A mon retour il ne veux plus démarrer, pas de bruit, pas de vidéo, rien... Il fonctionnait à merveille avant les 4 jours. Je viens tous juste de faire un reset MPU et de changer la pile, mais pas mieux...
> Quelqu'un peux t'il m' aider???



Je penche tout de même pour un soucis d'alimentation.
Après quelques jours, le condensateur sollicité lors de la mise en fonctionnement de l'alimentation se décharge. Certaines alimentations n'arrivent plus de ce fait à démarrer. Ceci est le problème que je constate le plus souvent en parcourant les forums depuis un an et demi et qui empêche le démarrage d'un iMac G4. (C'est un soucis que j'ai eu aussi sur ma machine et que j'ai résolu en changeant l'alimentation, les détails sont visibles sur macgé, en date d'octobre 2008 environ.)

Pour le "tic tic" dont parle Christophe2312, il faut tendre l'oreille et la "coller" de la boule, sur le dessus (à la base du bras orientable), du côté des connecteurs. C'est le seul symptôme audible et identifiable sans ouvrir la boule de ce problème d'alimentation.


----------



## yul (9 Janvier 2010)

J' ai tout démonté cette semaine, et j' ai testé mon alimentation... Elle est bonne, mais elle ne reçoit pas l' impulsion de la carte mère pour démarrer... Quelqu' un connait t'il le schunt à faire sur l' alimentation pour forcer le démarrage ?????:hein:


----------



## Stevy (30 Octobre 2017)

yul a dit:


> Salut,
> J' ai un iMac Tournesol que j' ai débranché 4 jours le temps de quelques vacances. A mon retour il ne veux plus démarrer, pas de bruit, pas de vidéo, rien... Il fonctionnait à merveille avant les 4 jours. Je viens tous juste de faire un reset MPU et de changer la pile, mais pas mieux...
> Quelqu'un peux t'il m' aider???



J'ai eu le même problème que toi avec le mien et j'ai du changer le disque dur et maintenant il fonctionne à merveille . par contre tu as perdu toutes tes données .


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2017)

J'ai eu le même soucis avec le mien (un 700 ou 800MHz, je ne me souviens pas)
Pendant un bon moment, il suffisait de faire une reset PMU 







Et l'alim a fini par lâcher définitivement.

Après, ne sachant pas qu'il existait 2 modèles j'ai acheté le mauvais…
Et en essayant de bidouiller le connecteur en déplaçant les pins et en sciant le connecteur, j'ai réussi à tout flinguer


----------

